# Star Wars The Old Republic Crafting/Crew skills



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 19, 2010)

Bioware has finally shed some light on how crafting will work in TOR...

Star Wars: The Old Republic | Game Systems

That link will give you Bioware's announcement...


So instead of the player having to spend hours and hours learning how to craft you will be able to get your crew to do it for you even while you are logged off and not playing the game. Also with the addition of Mission skills you can send your crewmates on missions while you are logged off and they might come back with some incredible loot for you when you log back in.

Here is an interview with one of the lead writers for TOR on the subject of Crew skills..

YouTube - Everything about The Old Republic with TOR's Lead Writer (Part 1)

It looks to me like Bioware has really come up with a winner in terms of crafting in an MMO, I usually avoid crafting in MMO's because with my limitted play time I could never see the point of standing there doing the same thing over and over and over...the ONLY part of crafting that I ever did in an MMO was gathering and even that was mostly done while leveling my character, almost never as a "farming" activity...


----------

